# 03 How to disable security system



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

I would like to disable the security system (NATS) in my 2003 Pathfinder - The deal that stops the car from being started if I am not using a chipped key. I have well over 100k miles on it and need another key. I really don't want to pay Nissan $90 for one. I have no need for the security system. I have no need for a chipped key. If someone wants to walk up my 1 mile driveway, sneak past my dogs, break into my garage, and steal the truck then they aren't going to need a chipped key - Because I leave my key in the truck. Is there a wire I can snip or something I can reprogram with a hammer that will disable the need for a transponder key?

I have tried placing a key with a chip right next to the ignition switch and that didn't work. Thought I could tape one inside the plastic around the steering column if it did work. No luck.


----------



## bbells (Aug 15, 2007)

Solved it! Disabled the NATS system!!
Okay, I searched everywhere and couldn't find a solution. So, my little 10 year old neighbor kid solved it. She said I should just tape the 'good' key next to the ignition switch. So, I took the plastic off from around the steering column, grabbed some duct tape (actually tail edge tape for my old airplane), taped the key to the side of the ignition switch, and put plastic back on the column. Now it will start with any cut $1.50 key. Everything seems to work fine.


----------



## georgetupoljew63 (Nov 2, 2021)

bbells said:


> Solved it! Disabled the NATS system!!
> Okay, I searched everywhere and couldn't find a solution. So, my little 10 year old neighbor kid solved it. She said I should just tape the 'good' key next to the ignition switch. So, I took the plastic off from around the steering column, grabbed some duct tape (actually tail edge tape for my old airplane), taped the key to the side of the ignition switch, and put plastic back on the column. Now it will start with any cut $1.50 key. Everything seems to work fine.


What if u don't have a key then what u do I just want to start it with a normal KEY


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

georgetupoljew63 said:


> What if u don't have a key then what u do I just want to start it with a normal KEY


You don't. You'll need at least one chipped key. What the OP did was put a chipper close enough to the NATS antenna (the ring-shaped device looped around the key cylinder) that the BCM / IMMU could read it, so the truck always sensed the presence of a "good" key. Removing NATS is possible on some models that had a low-end option for a plain steel key, but I'm pretty sure no R51 Pathy had that option.


----------

